

Ask HN: I need a complicated optimization algorithm created. Where to find help? - joecoleman

We have a rewards company where, on login, the user is presented with several different offers they can choose to complete.<p>Offers pay different amounts and have different conversion rates, and since offers on the top of the pile get clicked more, it makes sense to optimize the offer ordering based on their performance.<p>We have a pretty rudimentary system in place now based mostly off of CPC, but it's not nearly as efficient as it could be and it's not good at creating a score for new offers and getting them properly integrated into the system.<p>Getting this done the right way is over our heads. Any suggestions on where we can find some expert help?
======
spitfire
Look in Knuth Vol 2, seminumericals. There's several different ways to do
this.

Also, don't try to reinvent the wheel you'll only do a poor job.

